# Will 2-7-7 cactus food work?



## silkyride (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got some feed rated 2-7-7. I understand you want more phosphorus and less N when flowering so this seems pretty good... right? The bottle says "cactus" and other succullents. May be just a marketing ploy since I live in AZ, but I won't use it till the jury speaks. Is it cool?


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like a decent flowering ratio. It should definitely work.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 17, 2009)

cant see why not


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 17, 2009)

silkyride said:


> I've got some feed rated 2-7-7. I understand you want more phosphorus and less N when flowering so this seems pretty good... right? The bottle says "cactus" and other succullents. May be just a marketing ploy since I live in AZ, but I won't use it till the jury speaks. Is it cool?


If it is a well balanced food regarding micros, it'll work until you start losing leaves and/or get leaf chlorosis. The N ratio is too low for proper leaf maintenance. IOW, switch out to a food with a higher N ratio if you experience yellowing of lower leaves.

Recommend you study this well and bookmark it: http://www.totalgro.com/concepts.htm

UB


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice link, UB. I'd give you rep but I gotta spread some around before I can rep you again.

Diluted urine(10:1 .. water:urine) is very high in nitrogen(technically you should pH test/adjust it). Some people frown on this, but it definitely works.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 17, 2009)

seems like it would be fine. im movin back out that way in 6 months


----------



## silkyride (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok,...thanks for the input everyone. I'll use the 2-7-7. Piss?,....I suppose that makes sense, but I'll continue to "nute" the toilet before the plants with that one.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 17, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Nice link, UB. I'd give you rep but I gotta spread some around before I can rep you again.
> 
> Diluted urine(10:1 .. water:urine) is very high in nitrogen(technically you should pH test/adjust it). Some people frown on this, but it definitely works.


Thanks for the kind thoughts. Urine aka urea is a great source of N, but I prefer to piss on my compost pile while drinking beer, let my microbe friends work on it a while and add the finished compost to my potting soil.


----------



## blackout08 (Jun 29, 2011)

silkyride said:


> Ok,...thanks for the input everyone. I'll use the 2-7-7. Piss?,....I suppose that makes sense, but I'll continue to "nute" the toilet before the plants with that one.



HAHA, i was thinking the same thing. My plants are no toilet


----------



## kingofqueen (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol ,and dont go for that high p jargon .


----------

